# **OCN Weekly Podcast!***Updated Mondays!



## rx7racer

Nice, dl'ing now.


----------



## IEATFISH

Sweet!!!!!!! Macaroni salad, what have you...


----------



## Sozin

Listening now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Awesome. Sounds great VCheeZ. Nicely done. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## KarmaKiller

listening now









EDIT:
Nice job overall, but that clicking noise from T4ct1c47 is rather annoying.
But I look forward to the other podcasts!


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Downloadan
Listenan


----------



## IEATFISH

Just finished. Great podcast. I learned some things.

Like:
His name is tactical, not tacticat
About HW-Bot
The correct pronunciation of Applique
And that I like both of your accents


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Just finished. Great podcast. I learned some things.

Like:
His name is tactical, not tacticat
About HW-Bot
The correct pronunciation of Applique
And that I like both of your accents


Lol, yea it is a learning experience. This first edition was kinda quick and dirty. I am working on having cleaner music and interview tracks for future casts....just really wanted to get something out there









Also working on having a streaming link...will update when I have figured it out!


----------



## Sozin

Enjoyed it, just wish it was longer.


----------



## shemer77

ill dl this later, thanks!


----------



## VCheeZ

Linked a stream on last.fm for those who don't want to download







Seems to be working ok.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Linked a stream on last.fm for those who don't want to download








Seems to be working ok.

Sweet thats great


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

nice







pretty cool, hope to see many more in the future.


----------



## bluedevil

Sweet dude! Thanks for the streaming link! Good Stuff!


----------



## nubz

broawsome.


----------



## Karasu

DUDE!







Glad we're getting a podcast finally







D/Ling now.


----------



## mega_option101

Awesome!!


----------



## el gappo

i was wondering what you guys were up to in vent lol.
spoken like a true radio presenter


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Nice man, sounded very professional.


----------



## VCheeZ

Thanks guys. I plan on these sounding better and better as we go. I am experimenting with different tracks and audio inputs. I hope to have an interview every cast, as well as some podcast-related promotions such as freebies that you will have to listen to qualify for


----------



## OSDCrusher

VCheeZ, great job. Looking forward to more of these.


----------



## catmmm

this is the sexiest thing i've heard recently

looking forward to more









good job


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


i was wondering what you guys were up to in vent lol.
spoken like a true radio presenter










Yeah we were having a secret Gestapo meeting


----------



## halifax1

Sounds pretty nice. I don't like the introduction music/effects, but the rest is awesome.


----------



## Syrillian

Nicely done, VCheeZ and T4ct1c47.









VCheeZ, you should be an announcer of sumthin'.


----------



## Vlasov_581

nice touch with the beats.......good job


----------



## FieryCoD

Great job, CheeZ and Tacticat!

Although one major annoyance. We need the classic slow-motion O C N back, instead of the intro-outro music. Well, we can have the music, but the words gotta be thrown in there.

Overall, I've tweeted this on Twitter, and a few people have seen it.


----------



## procpuarie

cool. i am going to download it now.


----------



## M4DM4N

Nice job Vcheez.


----------



## vnv727

Just downloaded and will check it out


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Sick







keep the updates in the first post though (or make a link in the homepage), cause it would be a pain to look through this thread to find each new one


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm saving them in my music folder.







They will now randomly appear in my playlist.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

"Tactical?"

I thought it was "Tacticat" lol









Keep up the good work Cheez! So far so good.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
"Tactical?"

I thought it was "Tacticat" lol









Keep up the good work Cheez! So far so good.

I always called him Tactlcat :< TACTICAL CAT RAWR


----------



## VCheeZ

AFAIK it is tactical, because there is no way I am saying tango-four-charlie-tango-one-charlie-four-seven.


----------



## Sin100

Good work VCheeZ and Tacticat (im pretty sure the 7 is a T in 1337 speak







), it sounded very good









You need to do a long podcast with the Duke







, im sure that would be interesting.


----------



## Socom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
Good work VCheeZ and Tacticat (im pretty sure the 7 is a T in 1337 speak







), it sounded very good









You need to do a long podcast with the Duke







, im sure that would be interesting.

actually its tact1ca7 as in tactical








Nice work on the podcast


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
Good work VCheeZ and Tacticat (im pretty sure the 7 is a T in 1337 speak







), it sounded very good









You need to do a long podcast with the Duke







, im sure that would be interesting.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
actually its tact1ca7 as in tactical








Nice work on the podcast









Lol....and the debate rages on...

(BTW..old school leet used the 7 in place of L)


----------



## Crazy9000

7 is L on a calculator when you spell stuff out and turn it upside down, but not normally. It's a T.

BTW the stream is not working for me.

(edit) nvm think it's working now


----------



## Demented

Very cool! Nicely done by both guys! I do wish it was a bit longer, but it's always nice to get to know fellow members, at least in some way!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## VCheeZ

Just got done editing the Syrillian interview.... I will be posting the full podcast @ 12:01am Monday!!!!


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm excited.


----------



## mega_option101

Looking forward to it


----------



## Karasu

Sweet Deal... i'll be waiting at 12:00am


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karasu*


Sweet Deal... i'll be waiting at 12:00am


Your first stalker!







J/K


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Look forward to it !


----------



## bluedevil

Awesome. I loved the last one, I just can't wait for this one with one our Mod Masters.


----------



## VCheeZ

New Podcast is up! OP Updated with links for DL and stream.


----------



## NFF

lol tacticat did you do that interview when you had your missus's kitten there. i can hear it playing with you mic.

and the second podcast is has realy good sound quality. i can hear like a hard candy or something clicking off syrill's teeth while he was talking. cool.


----------



## Lige

Syrillian sounds epic. Haha.


----------



## legoman786

Haha, nice.

I am now a listener.


----------



## Drift0r

Wow, really nicely made VCheeZ. Sounds real professional. I probably won't listen every week (school and such) but I'll definitely be a regular listener.


----------



## IEATFISH

Listening right now. I like the personal feel mixed with the professional sound. Thanks!!

Sounds like Syrillian did all the work.







It is nice when interviewees are happy to talk about their niche.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Once again sounds very nice.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I lol'd at Syrillian's response to 100s of members with man crushes.


----------



## el gappo

he mentioned the man crush





























how much we betting meticipda jizzed in his pants?


----------



## Sin100

It was interesting to hear from Syrillian, also, good questions Vcheez


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Your first stalker!







J/K










Ah, don't be like that. I'm just your friendly neighborhood stalker!
















Anywaysssss, AWESOME podcast VCheez, its better then before







Quite interesting interview and updates. Nice intro and outro music too







Keep it up. I'll be waiting.... every week. I'll be there, or... not be square.


----------



## catmmm

i laughed hard at the man crush question. hahahaha my bf looked at me all crazy-like









excellent job cheez...and syr


----------



## PizzaMan

Very nicely done.

Should have mentioned OCN's recent venture in the news with this thread.


----------



## hometoast

Is there an RSS feed so that I may point my phone and google reader at it?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Is there an RSS feed so that I may point my phone and google reader at it?


At the bottom of most sub forums, you can find an RSS feed. See the Site Features guide in my sig.


----------



## legoman786

Hey, CheeZ, if you don't mind some constructive criticism... The podcasts lacked some enthusiasm. This is actually my first time listening to a podcast, so I wouldn't really know. If you don't feel the same, then just see it as a suggestion.


----------



## mega_option101

I love the stream option









Makes me able to listen to it in class, without having to download it!

Thanks for that!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
At the bottom of most sub forums, you can find an RSS feed. See the Site Features guide in my sig.

Right, but that's for the thread. I was hoping for something with just the podcast episodes.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Right, but that's for the thread. I was hoping for something with just the podcast episodes.


Ahhh, good call. This would be a nice feature. Maybe a twitter feed.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I am loving these. Great work cheez!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Ahhh, good call. This would be a nice feature. Maybe a twitter feed.










http://www.ehow.com/how_2027326_publ...st-itunes.html ?

edit: nevermind. Hosting the content is the large problem.

VCheez: Do you have any stats on total downloads? I might be able to host them for you.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Right, but that's for the thread. I was hoping for something with just the podcast episodes.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Ahhh, good call. This would be a nice feature. Maybe a twitter feed.










Interesting...Twitter feed? I will look into it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


http://www.ehow.com/how_2027326_publ...st-itunes.html ?

edit: nevermind. Hosting the content is the large problem.

VCheez: Do you have any stats on total downloads? I might be able to host them for you.


I am hoping that they can be hosted on the site soon. I am still working on hosting options. I will use my twitter for the OCN podcast feed though...

Twitter name is VCheeZ of course


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Interesting...Twitter feed? I will look into it.

I am hoping that they can be hosted on the site soon. I am still working on hosting options. I will use my twitter for the OCN podcast feed though...

Twitter name is VCheeZ of course











looks like vB has it built in!







http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/podcasting


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


looks like vB has it built in!







http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/podcasting


Good info! +1 I am looking into this now...


----------



## Syrillian

A BIG "Thank You" to VCheeZ for giving me an opportunity to feel really nervous...









I fouled up some of the things I wanted to say, but I hope ya'll enjoy the Podcast.

It was nice to voice some thoughts in real-time, as convoluted as they were.


----------



## That_guy3

Downloading now. This is one of the coolest things ocn has come up with lately. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
A BIG "Thank You" to VCheeZ for giving me an opportunity to feel really nervous...









I fouled up some of the things I wanted to say, but I hope ya'll enjoy the Podcast.

It was nice to voice some thoughts in real-time, as convoluted as they were.










Was great to hear from you dude ! Loving the case mods and advice you had for the OCN members. Keep up the good work


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Enterprise.

I look forward to hearing from other OCN Members and VCheeZ as I think that this will be a nice weekly addition to our community.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Syrillian man-crush...


----------



## AMD+nVidia

No iTunes feed? I mean iTunes is for podcasting after all...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thank you, Enterprise.

I look forward to hearing from other OCN Members and VCheeZ as I think that this will be a nice weekly addition to our community.










As do I. We have some members with great talent and it would be great to hear from them.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Syrillian man-crush...








:


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
I don't want to sound too mean here... but Syrillian sounds like he swallowed an apple whole before he did the interview lol.

...it was a grapefruit...










...I was sooooooooooo nervous.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
He sound just like he looks. Scary. And someone who could easily crush me with one hand.

Dood!.... Imma teddy-bear.

For real...

Hey! no larfing!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
...it was a grapefruit...










...I was sooooooooooo nervous.

Dood!.... Imma teddy-bear.

For real...

Hey! no larfing!

LMAO. Too late. Can we have a Teddy Bear mod in your honor ?


----------



## Dawlish7

Syr sounded like the deep voice of overclocking godness, also i think vcheez dealt with the nerves very well, gratz bro


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
LMAO. Too late. Can we have a Teddy Bear mod in your honor ?

ROFL

Yar... One Care Bear coming up!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dawlish7* 
Syr sounded like the deep voice of overclocking godness, also i think vcheese dealt with the nerves very well, gratz bro









VCheeZ was very patient with me as I was having major noob-issues getting the file to him. He's a Saint in my book.


----------



## Swiftes

Nice work on it guys, and Cheez, sound stuff as usual!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


ROFL

Yar... One Care Bear coming up!










VCheeZ was very patient with me as I was having major noob-issues getting the file to him. He's a Saint in my book.


Awesome...It best be a nice bear holding a big heart









Not to worry..we all have our noob moments.


----------



## Swiftes

And T4ct1c47, you have a cool voice, and you Syr


----------



## VCheeZ

I think the interview went really well. This has all been a learning experience, and I expect it to get better as we go







A big thanks to Syrillian for this week and t4ct1c47 for last week. You guys have been great


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Great work, just listened to both of them


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Do you need a host? I've got unlimited/unlimited with my provider.

I'd really like to make this something we can subscribe to via iTunes.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## VCheeZ

Thanks for the offer







I am researching some different options for hosting, and looking into the iTunes thing. I will let you know if I need some help!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Thanks for the offer







I am researching some different options for hosting, and looking into the iTunes thing. I will let you know if I need some help!

Ok. Well this would be totally free, I can give you your own FTP login, area, all under your control.


----------



## rx7racer

Ah, finally had the chance to take the 5 minutes to listen to this weeks podcast.

Love it VCheeZ, as always a wonderful host. And Syr. had good solid info. as always. Could barely tell you were nervous Syrillian


----------



## VCheeZ

Bump for listeners!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Can you guys make this available through iTunes please?

Great work by the way!


----------



## reedo

mmm, once again vcheez you have done the community a favor, thank you sir.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Man crush! aahahaahahaha


----------



## technoredneck95

Nice!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Man crush! aahahaahahaha


You hush-up


----------



## wierdo124

Didn't get all the way through but great job...does Syr live by Cheese?


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Didn't get all the way through but great job...does Syr live by Cheese?


teh interwebz made that interview possible, i believe


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Didn't get all the way through but great job...does Syr live by Cheese?


If I'm not mistaken I think they mentioned earlier in the thread that it was over Ventrilo. So thats most likely what they did this time around as well.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You hush-up










Syr, are you single?


----------



## VCheeZ

Working on getting the podcast #3 up...links are failing hard...


----------



## PizzaMan

Steaming from OP didn't work for me. Had to DL it.


----------



## VCheeZ

Yea, last.fm seems to be borked. It will not process any uploads for the past 24 hrs..


----------



## AMD+nVidia

iTunes feed pl0x?

I'm still happy to provide hosting...


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
iTunes feed pl0x?

I'm still happy to provide hosting...

I am working on it. I have a host and site integration in the works, just waiting to see Bifford to put the finishing touches on


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Good Podcast Vcheez. Cheers


----------



## IEATFISH

"Our little secret"...as he publishes it on the net.







Great podcast!!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Syr, are you single?









You hush up too.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You hush up too.



















Darn


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Darn










All mine


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


All mine


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You hush up too.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Darn











Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


All mine











Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*













*Backs out of the room*


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
*Backs out of the room*


----------



## andyroo89

Awesome podcasr keep them up.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You hush up too.










Syrrr I have candy! And flowers!


----------



## Syrillian

oh....my....gawd....

Is there no end to my humiliation?










(The funny part is that I can actually "hear" the lilting tone of voice







)

*On-Topic:*

"Happy Birthday!", to VCheeZs' Wife









Yay for giveaways! Kudos to you Mr. CheeZ For anteing-up the first round prize.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


oh....my....gawd....

Is there no end to my humiliation?


----------



## Humanfactor

I do believe it is Monday...oh, wait. The podcast isn't out yet. I guess it's not Monday after all.

...Sure feels like a Monday...


----------



## el gappo

no no no don't be silly its not a monday. spoke to the cheez last night he's working on it


----------



## PizzaMan

Last week it was Monday evening. I would expect the same this week.


----------



## VCheeZ

Yes, later this evening. Had to take the wife to the doctor today...I will have it out later


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Humanfactor




----------



## Sickened1

Just found out about the pod casts, so i listened to them all.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












Want more Sryillian


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Yes, later this evening. Had to take the wife to the doctor today...I will have it out later










pfff. *scoff* real life... *scoff*










looking forward to it!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Yes, later this evening. Had to take the wife to the doctor today...I will have it out later










Duuuddeee don't be so rough!


----------



## Nautilus

guys second podcast is broken. filefront says the file is unavailable. wth?

EDIT: first one not second.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
guys second podcast is broken. filefront says the file is unavailable. wth?

EDIT: first one not second.

I will look into it


----------



## Starbuck5000

*Pulls up a chair and waits*


----------



## dominique120

Nice work VCheez!


----------



## VCheeZ

New podcast up...we now have direct upload to the site! All Podcasts are located at www.overclock.net/podcasts


----------



## BlankThis

VCheeZ I have to say you have a great voice for this... I dunno why but it sounds great.

EDIT: Gratz Pizza


----------



## reedo

your voice does have the creamy smoothness of cheeze v


----------



## IEATFISH

Very good!


----------



## wire

Downloading them now. Gonna give some of them a listen while I'm laying in bed. Will report back when I'm done.









edit: the podcasts sound really good. I can't wait to see your future podcasts implementing the suggestions you recieved. Again great work vcheez!!!!!


----------



## VCheeZ

Thanks everyone!


----------



## catmmm

Quote:



catmmm, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


lolwut


----------



## Conspiracy

awesome


----------



## Syrillian

Nice 'cast VCheeZ.









I sure hope you can corner the Maestro (CD) for an interview. It would be great to hear some fireside-talk from the ModGod.

Congratulations to Pizzaman for winning the Freebie.


----------



## CyberDruid

I can't make the darn thing work for me. Tells me it can't open the page or I get directed to FM something.com and have to sign up...guess I am too n00bish for podcasts. I'll try later when I have more time.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


New podcast up...we now have direct upload to the site! All Podcasts are located at www.overclock.net/podcasts


----------



## Demented

Congratz to pizzaman! These are coming along nicely, VCheeZ! Can't wait to hear more of these!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I can't make the darn thing work for me. Tells me it can't open the page or I get directed to FM something.com and have to sign up...guess I am too n00bish for podcasts. I'll try later when I have more time.


Did you go to this subforum? You can directly download them from there.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


lolwut










Not to worry I am getting it looked into.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
lolwut










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I can't make the darn thing work for me. Tells me it can't open the page or I get directed to FM something.com and have to sign up...guess I am too n00bish for podcasts. I'll try later when I have more time.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Not to worry I am getting it looked into.

I know bifford was looking into setting the permissions and getting the podcast section up on the first page....I am sure you will be able to access them soon!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I know bifford was looking into setting the permissions and getting the podcast section up on the first page....I am sure you will be able to access them soon!










Yeah I have put it in the Technical issues.


----------



## VCheeZ

Can anyone access the podcasts? (Just want to check)

www.overclock.net/podcasts


----------



## IEATFISH

I can get in.


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks fine to me.


----------



## VCheeZ

Thanks guys


----------



## mega_option101

Works!! Thanks


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Awesome can get in at last lol.


----------



## version2

Sweet, OCN podcasts!

OCNix could always do with some promotion. Perhaps something to mention in the podcast in the future, especially when things really start rolling.
http://www.overclock.net/ocnix/


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *version2* 
Sweet, OCN podcasts!

OCNix could always do with some promotion. Perhaps something to mention in the podcast in the future, especially when things really start rolling.
http://www.overclock.net/ocnix/

Wow that's still going?

Damn I remember the day that started.


----------



## Playapplepie

Vcheez I think you should stop taking showers and stop sleeping to make daily podcasts


----------



## justarealguy

This is pretty damn good. You do say umm a lot and there need to be some more people on there.

Otherwise this is definitely something that makes the forum look good. Good work man.


----------



## Aaroman

Can't wait for this weeks installment. How much longer!!??


----------



## VCheeZ

It will be this evening...another busy weekend here. We had the Wellsburg Apple Festival, from which I am still recovering


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


It will be this evening...another busy weekend here. We had the Wellsburg Apple Festival, from which I am still recovering










Had some cider did ya?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I look forward to the next one !


----------



## VCheeZ

Tis up!
http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/58...ast-5-new.html


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey cheers Vcheez. Downloading now. I always look forward to these.

Thanks.


----------



## mega_option101

Downloading!!


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Downloading!!










Thanks for the donation


----------



## XAslanX

Great podcast as usual, superb work.


----------



## VCheeZ

Thank you for your support


----------



## mega_option101

Lovin' it


----------



## Karasu

Awesome and getting better as always. Can't wait for the reviews someday.







Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just listened to it. Great Podcast as per usual. Keep up the great work


----------



## jeffries7

Great podcast, i think that a 'round table' style discussion would be really good. I'd also like an interview with Enterprise


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeffries7* 
Great podcast, i think that a 'round table' style discussion would be really good. I'd also like an interview with Enterprise









There's a thought


----------



## Syrillian

Another fine OCN Podcast from Master Cheez.










More interviews from our community, please.


----------



## Valicious

Loving your stuff Cheez, keep on truckin


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Another fine OCN Podcast from Master Cheez.










More interviews from our community, please.











I have some suggestions and some people lined up...just trying to put together a niform interview package so to make it as smooth as possible


----------



## corky dorkelson

Bump for those who missed the latest installment


----------



## VCheeZ

Good idea


----------



## VCheeZ

New podcast is up early!

www.overclock.net/podcasts


----------



## IEATFISH

WooHoo!!!









That one was longer. I like these a lot. PM on its way!


----------



## mega_option101

Great Job!!


----------



## VCheeZ

Thanks guys...lets get our listener base to increase!


----------



## Karasu

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :O EARLY PODCATS?! SWEET! :3 time to tune in

EDIT: Awesome job V. The first game review went pretty well if you ask me. Nice! The podcast seems to be improving nicely too so, hopefully we can get the listeners up even more as well. Keep it up man


----------



## reedo

soo good folks give him a few minutes to rock you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice pod cast..Nice and long too. Keep up the great work. Makes my mondays better lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Nice pod cast..Nice and long too. Keep up the great work. Makes my mondays better lol


Definitively a good way to start the week


----------



## Dilyn

Hmm... I can haz iTunes podcasts updates?









Can't wait to listen. Hooray for people bumping the thread when I'm on


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Definitively a good way to start the week









Hehehe


----------



## CorpussStalker

Is it just me or is the sound little borked?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Is it just me or is the sound little borked?

Your right there is some kind of reverberation effect. However apart from that it was clear to me.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Your right there is some kind of reverberation effect. However apart from that it was clear to me.

Sounds like he was talking through a fan, but it wasn't bad at all. Just something to look for next time Cheez!!

Bump.


----------



## VCheeZ

I had tried the mic in a different place and used a little too much gain in the final mix. I will be going back to the old way for future podcasts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sweet Vcheez !


----------



## halifax1

Hadn't really checked these out till now, but I love them. Keep up the great work!


----------



## jeffries7

Another great pod cast with another great give away.


----------



## Tator Tot

Episode 6 was good man.









I enjoyed the first game review, pretty direct and got the point across well.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Thanks for the ram Mega! Now I need an excuse to use it


----------



## VCheeZ

Congrats on your win! I have forwarded the info to mega


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Thanks for the ram Mega! Now I need an excuse to use it










Congrats !


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Thanks for the ram Mega! Now I need an excuse to use it










Hope you enjoy it


----------



## VCheeZ

Bump for listeners! Here is the Spire TherMax Pro:


----------



## reedo

hey, i think the cpu cooler has my name on it,(cant post my funny pic







) hee hee found a way around it, check my avy


----------



## VCheeZ

lul .


----------



## Valicious

Sent you a pm cheez, I also think that cooler has my name on it *whips out her sharpie and...*


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Sent you a pm cheez, I also think that cooler has my name on it *whips out her sharpie and...*

*holds sharpie as though it were a sword* ungarde


----------



## Demented

Great job again, VCheeZ! I'm liking the longer length, and game review!


----------



## hometoast

I really need to catch up on these. :\\


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I really need to catch up on these. :\\


Easy enuff! All the ducks are in a row


----------



## Dilyn

Plus, they're only about 5-10 minutes each. So you can easily catch up on them when mowing your lawn or something.

That's why I love them so much


----------



## Tator Tot

I usually hit them up in the morning while I'm browsing OCN


----------



## Russtynailz

listened to my first one tonight, It was great!!!! Thanks for taking the time to do these.
I will be listening each week.


----------



## el gappo

in the words of vcheez
BUMP FOR GREAT JUSTICE


----------



## IEATFISH

Agreed, GIVE IT TO US NOW CHEEZ!!!!


----------



## VCheeZ

lol. It will be after 8pm tonight fellas. Have to wait till the wife goes to work or else the podcasts get really tame and quiet


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


lol. It will be after 8pm tonight fellas. Have to wait till the wife goes to work or else the podcasts get really tame and quiet










Good thing I am up late lol..this will be up at 1AM for me haha.


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Great job again, VCheeZ! I'm liking the longer length, and game review!










X2, thanks for your efforts!
Anyone else have the feeling that MW2 will be a subject of discussion this evening?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


X2, thanks for your efforts!
Anyone else have the feeling that MW2 will be a subject of discussion this evening?


i do


----------



## el gappo

double bump for justice


----------



## VCheeZ

New Podcast is posted!!!
www.overclock.net/podcasts


----------



## wire

Neat contest for this weeks. Trying to come up with some cool costume for my rig.


----------



## Syrillian

Doood.... your Cheez... it just like "morphed" its color.










I have never noticed that before.









Thanks for the weekly 'cast, and congrats on the additional coverage you gained.

Uh... what is going on in the background. It sounds kinda like a creaky ship.

P.S. Lookin' forward to the Costume contest submittals.









Hahahaha.. no ugly mugs allowed.









Yay Tator!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Great work as always VCheeZ.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Neat contest for this weeks. Trying to come up with some cool costume for my rig.

Good deal...I cant wait to see what people come up with!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Doood.... your Cheez... it just like "morphed" its color.










I have never noticed that before.









Thanks for the weekly 'cast, and congrats on the additional coverage you gained.

Uh... what is going on in the background. It sounds kinda like a creaky ship.

P.S. Lookin' forward to the Costume contest submittals.









Hahahaha.. no ugly mugs allowed.









Yay Tator!









The CheeZ is variable...

The background noise is from COD4









Planning on a Halloween contest entry?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yay Tator!































































































:he art:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Great work as always VCheeZ.










I Concur!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Good deal...I cant wait to see what people come up with

Planning on a Halloween contest entry?










I AM!







Though...I just need to get on the planning part of it


----------



## Chaos Assasson

great podcast


----------



## IEATFISH

Another great podcast!


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*






















































































:he art:

I Concur!

I AM!







Though...I just need to get on the planning part of it










Congrats!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


great podcast



Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Another great podcast!


Thanks


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great podcast Vcheez !


----------



## AMD+nVidia

iTunes subscription-feed please? Please?

Pleeeeeaaaaseeeee?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


iTunes subscription-feed please? Please?

Pleeeeeaaaaseeeee?


I know that BFRD has been working on that...does this help at all?
http://www.overclock.net/external.ph...2&forumids=308


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I know that BFRD has been working on that...does this help at all?
http://www.overclock.net/external.ph...2&forumids=308


Yeah it does!! TYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I know that BFRD has been working on that...does this help at all?
http://www.overclock.net/external.ph...2&forumids=308


Yes, yes it does!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Double post: podcast 5/6 won't download?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Double post: podcast 5/6 won't download?


It is a filename problem, I will look into it when I get home.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I know that BFRD has been working on that...does this help at all?
http://www.overclock.net/external.ph...2&forumids=308


This works perfect VCheeZ.

On my Phone, in Firefox via Sage, & in Thunderbird. Thanks man







Props to BFRD as well


----------



## VCheeZ

Awesome.


----------



## Dilyn

Thanks for the RSS feed there, VCheeZ!









+rep that you can't have


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Guyyysss #5 and #6 don't work!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Guyyysss #5 and #6 don't work!










I just downloaded both and they work for m.e


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I just downloaded both and they work for m.e


If you follow the links from the RSS feed they take you to the OCN homepage...


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


If you follow the links from the RSS feed they take you to the OCN homepage...


No....not for me. Have you tried to clear your cache?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


It is a filename problem, I will look into it when I get home.


I figured it was something simple...

They still don't work on a computer at home for me. Was at work before.


----------



## VCheeZ

OK, I think I repaired 5 and 6 for you. Try again and post back.


----------



## VCheeZ

Bumping for new listeners and contest entries! GET ON IT!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


OK, I think I repaired 5 and 6 for you. Try again and post back.


Works great now!


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Works great now!



















Good to hear!


----------



## reedo

great job yo


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


great job yo


Thanks! Any contest entrants? The Prize Pack is growing...


----------



## reedo

working on it


----------



## VCheeZ

I will be adding an item to the Podcast Prize Pack for every contest entry from now till the 31st!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I will be adding an item to the Podcast Prize Pack for every contest entry from now till the 31st!


Do we PM to say we're trying something? Or do we PM you when we're done?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Do we PM to say we're trying something? Or do we PM you when we're done?


PM me with the finished pic as explained in the podcast.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


PM me with the finished pic as explained in the podcast.










Just checkin


----------



## VCheeZ

Bumps for listeners and contest entries!


----------



## PizzaMan

It's Monday again....Looking forward to another great podcast.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


It's Monday again....Looking forward to another great podcast.


Same as that !


----------



## IEATFISH

You can wait for 2.5 hours now since I'm in class. After that...it better be up.


----------



## VCheeZ

Expect one about 8:30-9pm est. Got my parts truck today and have been rebuilding the Land Rover


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Expect one about 8:30-9pm est. Got my parts truck today and have been rebuilding the Land Rover









Dayum..May have to wait until tommorow then..thats early hours of the morn for me haha...but I might be up. I usually am.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Expect one about 8:30-9pm est. Got my parts truck today and have been rebuilding the Land Rover










It's 9:45 est......


----------



## BlankThis

Sorry VCheez I missed the last one









~B~


----------



## VCheeZ

http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/59...ml#post7497520

Podcast kinda up. The uploader is borked. I am trying to get it fixed, for now you have to download from filefront


----------



## el gappo

good stuff as usual cheeze but there is one bone i have to pick with you... the time challenge









you still get a bump for great justice tho


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


good stuff as usual cheeze but there is one bone i have to pick with you... the time challenge









you still get a bump for great justice tho










Lolz, I looked for it to! I will mention it next time for sure


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sweet Podcast as usual! Thanks.


----------



## VCheeZ

Bumps for listeners! I have ONE entry so far into the Halloween contest!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Bumps for listeners! I have ONE entry so far into the Halloween contest!

I'm still preparing...when is the cutoff date?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I'm still preparing...when is the cutoff date?

All Hallow's Eve


----------



## PizzaMan

If I can get some time away form my other projects I plan to through something together. You gonna announce the winner on the day of the dead?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


If I can get some time away form my other projects I plan to through something together. You gonna announce the winner on the day of the dead?


Indeed. Special Podcast coming on the 31st to showcase the entries and announce the winner!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Indeed. Special Podcast coming on the 31st to showcase the entries and announce the winner!


The day of the dead is Nov 1st (All Saints' Day). All hallow's even is Halloween or Samhain as the Wiccans call it, but I think you mean the cut off is the eve of all Hallow's even.

It's very interesting how so many cultures feel that this period of time, between Oct 31 and Nov 2nd, that the living and the dead are closest.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

C'mon guys...Dress up those machines for Halloween !


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


C'mon guys...Dress up those machines for Halloween !


This.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I was gonna dress it up, but I try to keep my geekiness in the closet a little bit, I think dressing it up would be a bit too far out of the closet.

Unless a green CCFL in my case that looks like it's meant to be temporary counts.


----------



## VCheeZ

I was planning on a Halloween podcast to announce the winner, but since there was only one person who put forth the effort to enter, he wins by default. I will announce it on Monday, but he knows who he is


----------



## reedo

the tator again eh


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
the tator again eh

nope


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
the tator again eh

I got swamped and didn't have the time to decorate... I'm sorry VcheeZ


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I was planning on a Halloween podcast to announce the winner, but since there was only one person who put forth the effort to enter, he wins by default. I will announce it on Monday, but he knows who he is









My wife gave me the 'no go' on buying some stuff for mine. I had a plan but it wasn't in her plan. My plans usually lose...


----------



## Dilyn

I was gonna do it, then realized I'm poor and that it's one in the morning.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I got swamped and didn't have the time to decorate... I'm sorry VcheeZ










this,







good on whoever did it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


this,







good on whoever did it


Next year Reedo.

We shall have the battle of Insomnia. Who can ever make the scariest man cave in 24 hours before the deadline!


----------



## el gappo

bump for the listeners. this edition is the vcheeze remembers the time challenge edition


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Next year Reedo.

We shall have the battle of Insomnia. Who can ever make the scariest man cave in 24 hours before the deadline!









oh, you dont want to play that game with me, i will stop cleaning my computer room now and show you what ocd folks nightmares look like


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
oh, you dont want to play that game with me, i will stop cleaning my computer room now and show you what ocd folks nightmares look like

Ha. Bring it man.

You're going down in 363 days!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I look forward to the next cast.


----------



## VCheeZ

I will have it up here within the next 2 hours.


----------



## VCheeZ

New podcast up!
http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/60...ml#post7552567


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey nice one !


----------



## BlankThis

VCheeZ I'm getting a very weird effect with your podcasts...

Might be the hosting but it sounds messed.

~B~


----------



## el gappo

WOOOHOOO im famous





















nice one cheeze









blank this: its best just to download and open with media player, it was crystal clear for me


----------



## Dilyn

Love the embeded player in podcast nine









But the order it shows up in is a bit odd for me. 
Click the link to the the posts for the downloads, and it goes:
Podcast 8
Podcast 9 (NEW)
Podcast 7
Podcast 6
Podcast 4
Podcast 5
Podcast 3
Podcast 2
Podcast 1

Dunno if it's just me, or if it's also effecting other people. But still, nicely done


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Love the embeded player in podcast nine









But the order it shows up in is a bit odd for me. 
Click the link to the the posts for the downloads, and it goes:
Podcast 8
Podcast 9 (NEW)
Podcast 7
Podcast 6
Podcast 4
Podcast 5
Podcast 3
Podcast 2
Podcast 1

Dunno if it's just me, or if it's also effecting other people. But still, nicely done










Fixt. Mega bumped 8 20 mins ago


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Fixt. Mega bumped 8 20 mins ago











Yay


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Fixt. Mega bumped 8 20 mins ago


----------



## max302

I'm really not digging the flash reader, I would much rather have either an iTunes feed OR at the very least a downloadable MP3.

Please.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
I'm really not digging the flash reader, I would much rather have either an iTunes feed OR at the very least a downloadable MP3.

Please.









There is a download. :/


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *max302* 
I'm really not digging the flash reader, I would much rather have either an iTunes feed OR at the very least a downloadable MP3.

Please.









We had a feed and download on the site. Currently the upload tool is broken and being worked on. Patience


----------



## el gappo

bumpage


----------



## VCheeZ

Bump for listeners!


----------



## mega_option101

I like the new format for prizes









I'll be listening in!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

There were more winners in the Time Challenge then just el_gappo. A total of 7 first place winners, one for each class. Eek, FtW 420, Ghostleader, CorpussStalker, Slappa and RawZ all deserve recognition to.

Here's the list.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
There were more winners in the Time Challenge then just el_gappo. A total of 7 first place winners, one for each class. Eek, FtW 420, Ghostleader, CorpussStalker, Slappa and RawZ all deserve recognition to.

Here's the list.

Oops







Thanks for pointing that out. I hadn't looked into it, gappo had just PM'ed me wanting to mention his win. I will squeeze these guys in next cast


----------



## Syrillian

"Begin the day with a family voice
A companion unobtrusive..."


YouTube - Rush- Spirit Of The Radio





That was what popped into my mind this morning as I sipped my cup-o-joe and revelled in the Podcast.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Begin the day with a family voice
A companion unobtrusive..."

YouTube - Rush- Spirit Of The Radio

That was what popped into my mind this morning as I sipped my cup-o-joe and revelled in the Podcast.


Awesome. Here's a little factoid: the opening theme music for this weeks podcast was the first track on an album I recorded 14 years ago with my old garage band!

Bump for listeners!


----------



## Syrillian

"Garage days re-visited"

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Awesome. Here's a little factoid: the opening theme music for this weeks podcast was the first track on an album I recorded 14 years ago with my old garage band!

Bump for listeners!


Lol thats awesome


----------



## kerbitroy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Awesome. Here's a little factoid: the opening theme music for this weeks podcast was the first track on an album I recorded 14 years ago with my old garage band!

Bump for listeners!

I knew it sounded like some good old garage band music








What's the music that you used in Podcast7 and halfway through Podcast9?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerbitroy* 
I knew it sounded like some good old garage band music








What's the music that you used in Podcast7 and halfway through Podcast9?

http://podsafeaudio.com/jamroom/inde...Podsafe+Mashup
Look at the 6th listing down...called _8-bit junkie_.


----------



## kerbitroy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


http://podsafeaudio.com/jamroom/inde...Podsafe+Mashup
Look at the 6th listing down...called _8-bit junkie_.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Love the podcast, hey say, could you make my gaming/computer news site a banner or something? 400x85 if possible, my viewers would really be interested in this.

(we don't have a advert up where its going







)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Looking forward to the next one.


That's right. Today is Monday. I'll be checking back here soon I hope.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed. Its already tuesday for me here lol.


----------



## Demented

It's Tuesday here in the States too...nothing to listen to yet...


----------



## VCheeZ

The podcast will be out later today. Steelers on Monday Night Football equates to no podcast. It does not happen often...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
The podcast will be out later today. Steelers on Monday Night Football equates to no podcast. It does not happen often...









Heheh...Its no biggy. I am sure we can cope a few more hours without your sexay voice


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


The podcast will be out later today. Steelers on Monday Night Football equates to no podcast. It does not happen often...










HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!

We BEAT THEM BAD!!!!!!


----------



## VCheeZ

New Podcast up!

http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/60...ml#post7617861


----------



## mega_option101

Listening now as I am studying for an exam lol


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Listening now as I am studying for an exam lol










Good deal then...it is a short one







Wouldn't want to keep you from your studies


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Good deal then...it is a short one







Wouldn't want to keep you from your studies










Psychosocial Aspects of Aging... It really does not take much to take my mind off it, and a short break indeed


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


New Podcast up!

http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/60...ml#post7617861


Breaking from Gantz for an OCN Podcast listen & some thread answering


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Going to give it a listen tonight cheez









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Breaking from Gantz for an OCN Podcast listen & some thread answering










tator, is your sammich a ruben?
cause if so, do want


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
tator, is your sammich a ruben?
cause if so, do want









100% Ruben.

I make them every St. Paddies Day


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


100% Ruben.

I make them every St. Paddies Day










i know where i will be on saint Patricks day then


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


100% Ruben.

I make them every St. Paddies Day



















*makes grabby hands at your rueben*

I wWILL come and find you if you can make me a good rueben!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice tuesday cast Vcheez !

BUMP


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


i know where i will be on saint Patricks day then



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*










*makes grabby hands at your rueben*

I wWILL come and find you if you can make me a good rueben!


Bring plenty of Guinness


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


















Bring plenty of Guinness










Screw Guinness, I brew my own beer








I'll bring a few gallons kay?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Good podcast and liked the music


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Screw Guinness, I brew my own beer








I'll bring a few gallons kay?


If you keep listening to the Podcasts an invite Vcheez


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If you keep listening to the Podcasts an invite Vcheez










I wanna have a big OCN party down in Albuquerque some time, maybe spring break? I bet we could have one awesome time with the right people. 
(Nice thing about New Mexico is it's kinda centrally located for a lot of places on the west)

I missed you at Acen btw


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I wanna have a big OCN party down in Albuquerque some time, maybe spring break? I bet we could have one awesome time with the right people.
(Nice thing about New Mexico is it's kinda centrally located for a lot of places on the west)

I missed you at Acen btw










oh hells yea, id be at that party


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I wanna have a big OCN party down in Albuquerque some time, maybe spring break? I bet we could have one awesome time with the right people.
(Nice thing about New Mexico is it's kinda centrally located for a lot of places on the west)

I missed you at Acen btw









I missed you at Acen too.... I get way to absorbed. Almost missed a few friends as well sadly.

Though, I'd be down for an OCN party anywhere.


----------



## VCheeZ

The bump.


----------



## VCheeZ

and another


----------



## Syrillian

Moar VCheeZ, please.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Moar VCheeZ, please.










Down boy down


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Down boy down









*simmers down*

Moar VCheeZ, please.....


----------



## VCheeZ

Have to take the wife in to the hospital for our weekly visit here at 3, after that I will get to work


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Have to take the wife in to the hospital for our weekly visit here at 3, after that I will get to work









Life comes first buddy !


----------



## VCheeZ

Got it up...sorry for the wait guys! Baby is here any day now, things are getting exciting!

http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/61...ml#post7677898


----------



## Syrillian

Buyah, Babeeeee!









VCheeZ, thanks for taking the time to compile a weekly Podcast amidst the busyness of your own personal life, and what a life it is at the moment with a Baby on the way.









Lookin' forward to hearin' what you have to say about L4D2...and pics of the CheeZ Jr. if you are so inclined.


----------



## Tator Tot

man. A great Podcast!

And I am inclined to agree with Mr. Syrillian


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Buyah, Babeeeee!









VCheeZ, thanks for taking the time to compile a weekly Podcast amidst the busyness of your own personal life, and what a life it is at the moment with a Baby on the way.









Lookin' forward to hearin' what you have to say about L4D2...and pics of the CheeZ Jr. if you are so inclined.









Thanks! Here is a composite sketch I put together using bits and pieces from our last ultrasound:









We will find out soon how accurate it is


----------



## reedo

did the podcast cut out for anyone else? tried it a gain and it worked


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Its not downloading properly at the moment. The files size is 3.6MB but will download less than that and at different increments. Seems the host is messed up.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
did the podcast cut out for anyone else? tried it a gain and it worked


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Its not downloading properly at the moment. The files size is 3.6MB but will download less than that and at different increments. Seems the host is messed up.

I will look into it...


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*









Thanks! Here is a composite sketch I put together using bits and pieces from our last ultrasound:









We will find out soon how accurate it is










Is it just me, or does that look like Mr T's face?


----------



## reedo

ooh baby t cheez


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I will look into it...


Cheers. I think its ok now though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Is it just me, or does that look like Mr T's face?











Yeah it does actually. By the way good luck with the new arrivial when it comes Vcheez.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Cheers. I think its ok now though.

Yeah it does actually. By the way good luck with the new arrivial when it comes Vcheez.

Cool, Thanks


----------



## VCheeZ

Morning bump for listeners!


----------



## IEATFISH

Finally got time to listen. Great podcast!!


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Finally got time to listen. Great podcast!!


Thanks! Bump for you early guys!


----------



## VCheeZ

Bump for the weekend warriors!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Bump for new podcast!

We lost agian VCheeZ


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey.... just be glad your home team is not the STL Rams.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tator tot*


hey.... Just be glad your home team is not the stl rams.










Ohh yeah

EDIT: My hometown team is the Bengals


----------



## el gappo

look its baby cheeze


----------



## VCheeZ

Going to be a late podcast again tonight. We just got back from the doctor, looks like Quinlan will be coming between now and December 2nd via induction


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey, I bet your excited dude !


----------



## mega_option101

Just listened to it now









Keep up the great work! Gives me an update on the latest news so this is good


----------



## slytown

Finally a podcast. Awesome. More interviews.

And I think Guinness should be the official podcast interview drink. Any thoughts?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Where ? I cannot see a new podcast lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Where ? I cannot see a new podcast lol


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe little Cheese is coming.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Where ? I cannot see a new podcast lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe little Cheese is coming.


I'm trying fellas. Every time I get started, something comes up.


----------



## PizzaMan

We're OK. Life comes first. You just give us something nice to look forward to every week.

EDIT: Post 3000!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh sorry Vcheez...it looked like people were stating the new one was out ...I got confused.

You focus on your wife and child! Podcasts can wait.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I'm trying fellas. Every time I get started, something comes up.










it all good v we understand completley


----------



## VCheeZ

Ok...new podcast is up for this Monday: http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/61...ml#post7780100.

Less than 48 hours to go until Baby CheeZ enters the world! After that, I should be able to get the podcasts back on schedule with more exciting content!


----------



## IEATFISH

Listening and congrats again!


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Listening and congrats again!


Thanks! Very Excited!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Grat Podcast..Once again Congrats !


----------



## VCheeZ

Bump for listeners!


----------



## Tator Tot

Thanks for the Podcast VCheeZ!


----------



## Oupavoc

Right to the point, great podcast and grats man


----------



## Syrillian

Hurrah for the CheeZ!

Another great fire-side "chat" with "Mr. Smooth-as-butter-voice".

P.S. VCHeeZ ~ Has Quinlan emerged? *excited face*


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hurrah for the CheeZ!

Another great fire-side "chat" with "Mr. Smooth-as-butter-voice".

P.S. VCHeeZ ~ Has Quinlan emerged? *excited face*


You can keep watch here: http://twitter.com/vcheez


----------



## Syrillian

uuuuugh!

Last Tweet was 16 hours ago... this bodes well?

Goooooooo, Quinlan!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


uuuuugh!

Last Tweet was 16 hours ago... this bodes well?

Goooooooo, Quinlan!


Puts on a Bill Cosby face and chants: _"Push 'em out, shove 'em out..WAAAAY OUT!"_


----------



## VCheeZ

YouTube- Quinlan day 1


----------



## Syrillian

Wow.... that is amazing. Absolutely astounding.

Congratulations to you, your Lady and your baby, VCheeZ.

*have a cigar*


----------



## Sin100

That is amazing!
I bet you never felt as happy in your life at that moment


----------



## el gappo

CONGRATS MAN







sooo cute


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Congrats Cheez


----------



## Tator Tot

Gratz man!


----------



## PizzaMan

Isn't life grand..

Gratz VCheez


----------



## reedo

good to see you a daddy now congratulations to you and your wife


----------



## VCheeZ

Podcasts will be back online here soon. Last week, after 3 days home from the hospital, we had a carbon monoxide leak in the house and had to evacuate. Subsequently, the hot water heater and furnace are being replaced this week, and until that is finished, I am stuck on a PIII laptop. The triumphant return of cheez will be accompanied by winner announcements and much anticipated hoopla!


----------



## Syrillian

Yay!

Glad to hear that there was no serious injury from the leak.


----------



## el gappo

close call. you could always let the people in vent take over the podcast for now







that would be a horrendous event


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I look forward to the announcements


----------



## Tator Tot

I look forward to more Casting of Ye Pods.

Glad to hear it's all alright VCheeZ.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

How's the baby?


----------



## reedo

woo hoo, i loves me some hoopla


----------



## BlankThis

Hey Cheez how's the baby?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I should think he is very busy with his new bundle of joy.


----------



## hackm0d

I put the RSS feed into floola, but it's empty.








I want on-the-fly podcasts!


----------



## Aawa

I just got caught up on all the podcasts. I haven't been on ocn in a while.

Definitely diggin it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Patience !


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Patience !


Shssss don't tell them


----------



## reedo

But I wanna hear about baby.


----------



## joe7dust

Sorry to bump an old thread, but does anyone have the podcasts saved or know where I could get them? Why did this die? Seems like a great idea to me, but I'm just finding out about it. Weekly was maybe too much, could we get a monthly going maybe?


----------



## zodac

All previous podcasts are available here:
http://www.overclock.net/podcasts/


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joe7dust*


Sorry to bump an old thread, but does anyone have the podcasts saved or know where I could get them? Why did this die? Seems like a great idea to me, but I'm just finding out about it. Weekly was maybe too much, could we get a monthly going maybe?


If I'm not mistaken it was because he had another kid, so it was kind of an until further notice thing.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karasu* 
If I'm not mistaken it was because he had another kid, so it was kind of an until further notice thing.

Not another lol But he had a kid


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah. Life commitments came first..and so they should. We may hear from him again or we may not, that is life for you.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah. Lie commitments came first..and so they should. We may hear from him again or we may not, that is life for you.

I'm gonna go ahead and assume you mean "life commitments"


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah I meant life lol..best edit that.


----------



## joe7dust

I wouldn't have posted if the download links still worked.... anyone got them saved somewhere like I asked?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have them all. I will Upload them later if possible


----------



## mega_option101

Bring these back!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I agree, I want Podcasts, and I want them NOW !


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I agree, I want Podcasts, and I want them NOW !


----------



## Karasu

I knew I was missing something lately D:
Wish these would come back as well ^ Prolly the only podcast I would actually sit and listen to ya know?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well we are working on getting them back so rest assured


----------



## 5prout

Oh, just found this! These are great! I want MOAR! lol


----------



## antmiu2

his that you sean?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;13645721*
> Oh, just found this! These are great! I want MOAR! lol


We're currently working to revive the podcast.









No official ETA yet.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Never know, we may get them back before the world ends. Nah lol.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13646244*
> We're currently working to revive the podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No official ETA yet.


Well, to you and to whoever else is working on getting it back, thanks







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13646302*
> Never know, we may get them back before the world ends. Nah lol.


LOL


----------



## 5prout

Sorry for the double post but I was wondering, is Vcheez not active any more? Cause it says that his last activity was in 2010...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Sorry for the double post but I was wondering, is Vcheez not active any more? Cause it says that his last activity was in 2010...


Not anymore, he's takin care of his household so he's not able to commit time with us anymore.


----------



## 5prout

Ok, so it will probably be another person that does the pod casts.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5prout*


Ok, so it will probably be another person that does the pod casts.


Correct


----------



## 5prout

Mmk, thanks for taking the time to reply to me







!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

VcheeZ was awesome at the Podcasts but family and life is more important so he had to take care of those things, so good luck to him


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13675540*
> VcheeZ was awesome at the Podcasts but family and life is more important so he had to take care of those things, so good luck to him


Definitely.


----------

